# Energy Code Boxes



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We'll typically install the energy boxes on exterior walls or ceilings that have attic space above. I know it is a building code requirement here in Minnesota for new construction. I install them as well for remodel and additions.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> NC has adopted the new energy code but I am not sure when they will start enforcing things. Here is what will be required. Arlington makes them for old the switch boxes also. Here is the web page pdf



Will you be required to install these boxes for just new construction?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what does that gasket look like after the roto zip has hit it


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> what does that gasket look like after the roto zip has hit it


That's a good question


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's a good question


The lip around the box is hard plastic like the box. On the lip the gasket is glued.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> The lip around the box is hard plastic like the box. On the lip the gasket is glued.


And a roto zip will tear it up


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> what does that gasket look like after the roto zip has hit it


About the same as your wires that were in the way...:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And a roto zip will tear it up



At least it looks good before they Sheetrock.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> About the same as your wires that were in the way...:no:


It's nice when they cut the wires off so only 2" remain.:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> NC has adopted the new energy code but I am not sure when they will start enforcing things. Here is what will be required. Arlington makes them for old the switch boxes also. Here is the web page pdf



One of the towns around here adopted that Energy code so The Electrical inspector said i could use those boxes ,Or use spray foam around the holes where the wires enter the box.


BTW i don't know why they would make you guys use those boxes down there because it is always summer in North Carolina ....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> It's nice when they cut the wires off so only 2" remain.:no:


I know and even if you stuff them with card board they do it even more..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I know and even if you stuff them with card board they do it even more..



It's tempting to energize the wires before they rock.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> It's tempting to energize the wires before they rock.


With 480volts...:laughing::laughing:


----------

